# Fulfillment/POD dillemmas



## luke021677 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi guys!

We want to start t-shirt business - we are looking for good t-shirt fulfillment/POD company with competitive prices, fast turnaround and good product quality.
Would be probably better to have Shopify Integration option.
No Scalable Press I think since they have horrible reviews here and there …

Maybe Printful, Teelaunch, Teespring … I dont know … 

- we plan to have own web site, try to advertise through many channels etc, do we need to link all our products to our fulfillment company or we can link different images (i.e. all-avers) to different ones?
- who owns rights to the image?, i.e. if we have more orders and we could consider printing some designs on our own press can we just take that design out of them and do it “in-house” to save some $$? and maybe have more control over quality and service with more “in-house” production over time if costs/numbers will make sense if course..?
- what else is important to know?

Appreciate your input!

thank you!!

Luke


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

You seem all over the place with your description. Can you slow down a bit and start over?

Are you going to do all the work yourselves for us distributors?
Are you going to outsource the work we would bring you? If so, why would we do that when we can outsource it ourselves and keep the margin?
Are you going be supply blank shirts?

It seems as if you are asking us questions, but we don't really know what services you're offering?

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to getting a better idea of what you're offering.

Cheers!


----------



## dumus4 (Jan 12, 2015)

If you work through the major printers you will need to follow their guidelines. If you work through a private printer,fulfillment ,you can often come to an agreement on details, sort of customizing your relationship. Small printers often have very good quality control as their lively-hood depends on every customer. As far as who owns the images that is a crap-shoot. An ethical company will respect your intellectual property. Also there would be no mention of the printer so your client will believe you are the producer.
Transferring files to a printer is easily accomplished through the use of Drop-Box.
Another point is smaller printers often have quicker turn-around times due to a smaller print demand

Small printers can provide full service just like the big boys, shirts, print, pack, drop-ship. Often at a reduced price because of reduced overhead.

You just to need to look around and ask people about their experiences.

You might find some definite answers to your questions by asking your questions through the referral and recommendation sections. There, printers can reply directly to your questions in detail.

Good Luck in your endeavor


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Ther are smaller companies who can probably meet your special needs. They tend to be somewhat flexible andconcerned abot theur clients.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

1. Try with a few sample to check quality
2. Many order fulfillment companies have Shopify Integration
3. You should design the image that would be the best
4. Fulfillment time is a must consideration
5. Fulfillment cost and shipping cost
6. Which platform are you selling? You need to connect your website to fulfillment company eaisy, so that you can process orders easy and fast.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

I would recommend Googling "tshirt fulfillment" or "POD tshirt fulfillment" something along those lines. There are a TON of options. Once you narrow it down to a few then dig deeper to make sure they offer eCommerce integration, that YOU keep the rights of the images, have plenty of items to offer your customers, and FOR SURE request a sample before you enroll with anyone. 

With my experience, most POD is done with direct to garment printing which is different looking and feeling than what most people are familiar with (screen printing or vinyl).


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

Did you find a printer ?



luke021677 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We want to start t-shirt business - we are looking for good t-shirt fulfillment/POD company with competitive prices, fast turnaround and good product quality.
> Would be probably better to have Shopify Integration option.
> ...


----------

